# [SOLVED] Windows 7 64 bit installtion driver/hard disk problem



## reesh (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey,
I recently built a new desktop, i assembled all the parts and booted up the pc with windows 7 from a flash drive. I keep getting various errors everywhere. 

1: after it has reached the screen where it asks to load a driver from the list, if i click on the hard disk drive, it says that it need to be formatted, then on clicking the option to format the hard drive, it says it cannot be formatted because it might be read only or something about the driver not installed properly. (sorry if i am a bit vague i am but of a noob at installing these drivers and os). 

2: if i do click on another location where the drivers would be, say in the optical drive or another flash drive, the list shows up but none of them are compatible. An error message pops up saying "To continue installation, use the load driver option to install 32-bit and signed 64 bit drivers...." 

I have exhausted all my time in fixing this error and it seems impossible. PLEASE HELP!! i am in dire need of getting this computer to work.

My specs are:
Motherboard - Gigabyte p55a - ud3r
Hard drive - Western Digital Caviar black 1tb 3gb/s sataII
CPU - intel i5 quad core.

Thank any of u in advance


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 64 bit installtion driver/hard disk problem*

just a question why would you be using a flach drive to install an operating system.


----------



## reesh (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 64 bit installtion driver/hard disk problem*

It was just faster for me to switch operating systems if needed, also my laptop currently i am using does not have dvd writing capabilities


----------



## reesh (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 64 bit installtion driver/hard disk problem*

ok i figured out the problem, since the hardrive was new, it was not formatted or partitioned. Windows need to be installed on a partitioned hard drive. So i just went to command prompt and changed the file type from RAW to NTFS and partitioned the hard drive. Works fine now..Thanks


----------

